

Groupon President and COO Rob Solomon Steps Down - kooshball
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110322/exclusive-groupon-president-rob-solomon-steps-down/

======
wallabe
backstory is simple: Rob was brought in as adult supervision in case Andrew
Mason couldn't handle his shit. Everyone was worried about this with Andrew
early on (this is why so many VCs passed on Groupon in '09). Now Andrew has
consolidated his position and at least proven he can handle rapid growth. No
need for Rob. Therefore, Rob (who doesn't like Chicago anyway) has no reason
to stay because he's not going to be CEO.

That's all the backstory you need.

~~~
yakto
Well, that settles it then. Nothing to see here, folks. Absolutely no chance
that Rob was pushed. Wallabe (HN'er for 1 day) says so.

I've interviewed Rob. He's awesome. But he doesn't strike me as someone who
voluntarily passes on a wild IPO ride, just because "he doesn't like Chicago
anyway."

~~~
wallabe
I never said he wasn't pushed, but I wouldn't make it sound like he was fired.
The role didn't evolve as expected and so there's no reason for him to stay.
Pretty simple.

~~~
lwat
Oh he was 'made redundant', not fired. Gotcha.

------
davidu
I'm surprised there hasn't been more of this as Groupon has hired and grown so
quickly.

Remember when Facebook was a revolving door for execs? :-)

------
staunch
The victorious Founder CEO vanquishes the Professional CEO that was brought on
by Venture Capitalists to replace him.

------
yakto
Would love to know the backstory here.

